# Newbie pic.



## pistolero (Jun 20, 2012)

I know nothing about photography except what little I've learned in the last week. Got my hands on a camera (Fujifilm Finepix S2950) Monday. Took this this afternoon.







 Not bad for a newbie with two days practice and a $160 camera, I think.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm excited for you to have an interest in photography. . . and you are right, the photo is not bad, but it's really not great either. The color is dull, and I am really not even sure that I would consider this a macro shot.   It's not artful and not inspiring.


----------



## pistolero (Jun 21, 2012)

OK.
It was overcast when I snapped that one. Sun's out now. Do you like the color in these better?


----------



## Marcelle (Jun 21, 2012)

if I may,
you should try to choose one point or one part of the image you want to be sharp
focus on it 
hold the button half way and move your cam about composition of the frame

if you want your flower or topic to really jump out of the pic, try as much as possible to get an unsharp background (using big aperture)


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 21, 2012)

Why do *you* think these are good photos? I'm not trying to be snarky, rather I'm interested in what you think makes a good photograph. A photo might be technically flawless (that isn't the case here), but technical superiority alone doesn't make a photo "good." What are you trying to say with these images and do you think you have succeeded?


----------



## pistolero (Jun 21, 2012)

That makes sense. Thanks for the tip, Marcelle!


----------



## pistolero (Jun 21, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Why do *you* think these are good photos? I'm not trying to be snarky, rather I'm interested in what you think makes a good photograph. A photo might be technically flawless (that isn't the case here), but technical superiority alone doesn't make a photo "good." What are you trying to say with these images and do you think you have succeeded?



 Ha, I'm just happy to figure out I can actually take pictures that close and have them come out halfway sharp. Never had a camera that would.


----------



## Designer (Jun 21, 2012)

pistolero said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > Why do *you* think these are good photos? I'm not trying to be snarky, rather I'm interested in what you think makes a good photograph. A photo might be technically flawless (that isn't the case here), but technical superiority alone doesn't make a photo "good." What are you trying to say with these images and do you think you have succeeded?
> ...



Keep on having fun and experimenting.  Welcome to the club!

For future reference; when somebody posts a picture, they usually say why they are doing it, ie: C&C (comment and criticism), or some other reason (simply to share or ? other).  If we occasionally miss the reason you are posting, just butt right in and set us straight.  Not bad pics, BTW, for a beginner.


----------



## pistolero (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

